
Show HN: Promotion/Raise Salary Data - beefjerkylover
http://perks.guide/promo
======
beefjerkylover
Hey Hacker news! we were inspired by other salary tracking sites to build a
tool for engineers, product managers & other tech workers. Our observation was
that the yearly raise and promotion process is even more opaque than the "new
job negotiation" process.

Our goal is to try to crowdsource an answer to that! We're currently testing
the tool so we're only tracking Google, Facebook, Amazon & Microsoft for now.

Open for any questions!

~~~
beefjerkylover
Alternatively, we track raises @
[http://perks.guide/raise](http://perks.guide/raise)

